# Really an F-250?



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Did ford really ever make an F-250 with this body? Ive seen one or two around here, but always thought they were just rebadged.

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...ransmission=&doors=&max_price=5000&cardist=11


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

it really is F250 light duty.

they have IFS front axle and rim have 7 lugs.

I say it half F150 and F250.


----------



## JDFireFord64 (Sep 7, 2008)

well according to ford, in 1998 yes it is an f250. For that year (i hav seen 97 and 99 also) they decided to take the f150 and beef up the suspension and axles while keeping the body and engine options of the f150. Its proper name is f250LD (for light duty) however in reality its much more like a heavy duty f150. i suppose they gave it f250 tags because of the increased GVWR due to the suspension and axle upgrades, but there were no real solid axle f250 or f350 super dutys made in 1998 as far as i know. hope this helps!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Yup its just a Light duty 7 lug 3/4 ton. Just like the 6 lug 3/4 ton chevys.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

That makes more sense. Guess it wouldnt be a real bad plow truck for light applications.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

They also had a 7700 gvw badge on the tail gate.


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

I prefer to think of mine as a 5/8 ton.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

winged1dur;609882 said:


> I prefer to think of mine as a 5/8 ton.


Hows about a pic with the plow?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

There are not lot F250 LD with plow but I am sure 2 or 3 members here have F250 LD with plow.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I just bought the same truck, only It's regular cab. It's a light duty F-250 the rating is 7200GVW. A few plows are available for it. Instead of leaf springs in the front it has torsion bars. Mine is spotless, so I am not complaining about the " Light Duty Rating ". I can live with 64k on it.


----------



## DJMAUCTION (Oct 10, 2007)

*yup*



farmerkev;609803 said:


> Did ford really ever make an F-250 with this body? Ive seen one or two around here, but always thought they were just rebadged.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...ransmission=&doors=&max_price=5000&cardist=11


Your VIN number: 1FTPX28L1WKB27308 
World Manufacturer Identifier - 1st, 2nd, 3rd Positions: 
Manufacturer: Ford Motor Company, USA

Make: Ford

Vehicle Type: Truck (Completed Vehicle)

Brake Type and GVWR Class - 4th Position:

Hydraulic brake system, Class F, GVWR 7,001-8,000 pounds, Sec. Gen. Air Bags

Line Series, Chassis Type, Body Type - 5th, 6th, 7th Positions:

Line Series: F-Series - F250

Chassis Type: 4x4

Body Type: SuperCab Styleside

Engine Type - 8th Position:

Engine: 5.4 EFI-SOHC (W)

Cylinders: V-8

Fuel Type: Gasoline

Horse Power: 235-260

Model Year - 10th Position:

Model Year: 1998

Assembly Plant - 11th Position:

Assembly Plant: Kansas City; Claycomo, Missouri

Production Sequence Number - 12th - 17th:

Sequence Number: B27308


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

my chevy k2500 is a light duty model. even thought it came with heavy duty axle out back with a posi, i plow with it and the frt end is flawless. just dont go over board on a plow and you wont have a problem.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

yup its a F250- like said its a light duty. i know they made them for 1997 and for the other body style i dont think there was a 1998 it went from 1997 F250 TTS or what ever they call it not a solid axle and F350 solid axle to 1999 F250 & 350 solid axle.


----------



## BATTLIN_BLAZES (Sep 23, 2001)

here you go farmerkev heres a pic of my 01 7700 f150 has a boss 7'6" standard duty on it since it was new seems to handle it pretty good. I also pull my 26 foot fifth wheel camper with it would not want to go across country with that but works pretty good for the short distance camping we do. I bought it new it has 64k miles on it has been a pretty good truck. I bought it with the intent to get 10 or 12 years out of it and we should make that.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That is scary! That's the exact truck down to the color I just bought!!! But, it's a F-250 light duty. I bet it's an XLT, no leather or sliding back window. Looks great with a plow on it ! That's my next purchase,


----------

